# Is 195 pound rider too heavy for a Scott CR1?



## TBone (Oct 7, 2004)

While I'm hoping to soon be down to 185 pounds (hope, pedal, hope, pedal, hope) I've heard that stouter gentlemen like myself should stay away from lighter carbon frames such as the Scott CR1. I've fallen in love with the bike, but don't want to waste the money if I'm just going to shatter the seatpost. The frame has done REALLY well in crash tests, but don't know how this might equate to miles of holding me up  I would really appreciate any feedback, input, and/or opinions people might share. Thanks, TBone


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*Non-expert opinion*

Yes. I would be leery of putting someone your weight on a frame that light regardless of what material it is made of. Others will disagree (I am sure), but IMO the superlight stuff is better suited to the 145 lb pro racer (who still breaks carbon frames and components), not the rest of us with more real-life physiques.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

TBone said:


> While I'm hoping to soon be down to 185 pounds (hope, pedal, hope, pedal, hope) I've heard that stouter gentlemen like myself should stay away from lighter carbon frames such as the Scott CR1. I've fallen in love with the bike, but don't want to waste the money if I'm just going to shatter the seatpost. The frame has done REALLY well in crash tests, but don't know how this might equate to miles of holding me up  I would really appreciate any feedback, input, and/or opinions people might share. Thanks, TBone


Always best to check with the manufacturer on these things. 
According to Scott:

"Scott road bikes are intended for a maximum rider weight of 110 kgs, the overall weight of bike incl. rider should not exceed 117-120kgs (depending on bike weight)."

So according to Scott you should be fine on the CR1.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*Earn it.*

So to speak. Buy one when you pedal off enough punds to ride it safely (assuming you can acheive that weight safely).

You'll probably lose weight faster on a heavier bike anyway.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*It Depends....*

On how many curbs you jump on your typical ride!

I test rode a Scott. I'm 6-1 180. Pushed the frame hard on some climbs and accelerations. Yeah, it was quick and responsive and stiff. If it was solid, my brain wouldn't let me believe it and get comfortable on the frame. It is so light.

I had ridden a Parlee for a lengthy ride the day before, which is a bit heavier, but much smoother and stable especially for a heavier rider like me.


----------

